# Help sex ID - apistogramma cacatuoides



## shrimpman2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi,

I am not sure if I posted this in the correct section.

I think I have a pair of apistogramma cacatuoides in my 10g tank. They have been together for about 2 month, but no mating action yet. But first of all, I wonder if they are really a pair. Can you please help me out.

Thanks in advance.





















I added another picture that I think she is a female (unsure)


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I believe they are both male, usually female only have that much color on her fins ,when she has eggs or babies or she is ready to lay eggs, and when she has eggs or babies her body is vibrant yellow. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

looks like 2 males to me also. In caca`s the male gets elongated fins both dorsal and caudal. The picture of your female appears to show the spikes on the first rays of the dorsal which would mean male for sure. In domestic bred fish sometimes the males and females show all the same colourations so not always the best means of identifying.


----------



## shrimpman2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks both. The colour as well as the spikes on dorsal fin also make me think it is a male, too.


----------



## shrimpman2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Can Apisto cacatuoides cross breed with German Blue Ram?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

shrimpman2 said:


> Can Apisto cacatuoides cross breed with German Blue Ram?


They can but, they won't 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

